# Suche Benchmark- /Stresstesttools zur performance Testung von Java Anwendungen



## RobRay (15. Okt 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

für meine angehende Seminar- und Bachelorarbeit suche ich momentan, wie im Titel erwähnt, Tools mit deren Hilfe ich meinen Java Code testen kann.
Im Prinzip habe ich Java Code, in dem ich verschieden Messpunkte setzen möchte, damit ich später gewisse Komponenten Verändern kann, um so gewisse Abschnitte einzeln Auswerten zu können.


Bisher habe ich mir mal kurz JMeter angesehen. Im Code kann ich ja dann meine Messwerte an das Tool übergeben. 
Gatling habe ich mir zwar auch schon angesehen, allerdings bekomme ich es noch nicht hin Java Code zu testen. (Wenn ihr hier ein Bsp haben solltet, denn die Doku ist hierfür sehr dürftig, dann bin ich dafür sehr dankbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Habt ihr sonst noch Tools die dafür geeignet wären, das meiste was ich finde sind ausschließlich Tools für HTTP-Requests oder sind kostenpflichtig. 
Es sollte schon Open-Source sein, muss aber nicht unbedingt aktuell sein, denn diese kann ich dann super mit den anderen (aktuelleren) vergleichen. Am Ende der Arbeit sollte ich im besten Fall ein Tool für unsere Anforderungen gefunden haben.

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Ray.


----------



## thecain (15. Okt 2015)

JMH z.b. http://openjdk.java.net/projects/code-tools/jmh/


----------

